# GREAT SITE!!



## Gwaredd (Jun 1, 2013)

Greetings,

I've only been a member for a few days and already I believe that this is the best forum going. Not necessarily because it's devoted to WWII Aerocraft, although thats very important to me, but because of the great folks on this site. Of all the posts I've read I have not found one where any one has been belittled or being made to look like a ruddy blighter because of a question they have asked. That's really important since I've been a member of other blogs where some of the blokes were really nasty. Everyone on this site conducts themselves like ladies and gentlemen and I just wanted to pop-over and say thanks! 

Cheerio!

Gwaredd

Cymru am byth!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2013)

A bit late but welcome from Canader. It usually takes a few weeks for the belittling to start, so sit back, be patient and you'll fit right in. 

Geo


----------



## Readie (Jun 1, 2013)

Gareth, your post made me feel all pink and fluffy....
There are some subjects where only the brave should thread. A quick scan over the older posts will give you a clue 
Cheers
John


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2013)

Readie said:


> ..There are some subjects where only the brave should thread. A quick scan over the older posts will give you a clue


Did I hear someone call for a mean bastard? 

Anyway, welcome to the forum, Gwaredd


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2013)

A belated welcome Gwaredd, and glad you like the way we 'do business'. Beware of John when he's pink and fluffy, and more so if Jan is the same! Now, with formalties over - it's your round, the bar's over there !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 1, 2013)

Pink AND fluffy?


----------



## Readie (Jun 1, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Pink AND fluffy?



Happy, PC and modern dear boy....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, I was going to suggest a trip to the chemists. (Drug store)
Sounded like something one might catch on a wild night out.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad you think that. It is the members that make this site what it is after all...


----------



## mikewint (Jun 1, 2013)

Yup, and "HEERS YUR SIGN" ('merican TV humor)
See pervious posts for the "crabs" to identify themselves
I had the "Pink and Fluffy" in Vietnam but a few doses of mercuric chloride took care of it and explains my later life as well


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey! Hey! Hey!!!

...oh right.


----------



## Gwaredd (Jun 2, 2013)

Greetings folks,

Thanks for the funny comments, the belated greetings and the dire warnings. I did happen to see a "closed thread" where some bloke, a recent escapee from an insane asylum, went berserk on this forum and created all kinds of havoc. I will assume he/she went off their meds. The blighter either got chinked or went to another forum and started a new business.  

But by and large from what I have seen I am very well pleased. As far as the bar goes, I'll go only if they serve bitters. I've tried the coloured water with a little fizz in it that passes for "beer" and, well, in all deference to you Yanks (and other countries who serve this bloody stuff) I'll just pass. Well, on second thought they do serve Guinness in the states, but where I live it's hard to find. So I drive about 50 km and buy my own.

BTW, I'm pretty laid-back so I can usually take what's thrown at me; after all, I'm married; the first and only time and for 28 years. My wife is Chech and when you put a Chech woman and a Welshman together things can get interesting.

Well, that's enough of my ruddy blathering so as the grocery store checkout girls say:  "Have a nice day!"

Cheerio!

Gwaredd


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gwaredd said:


> I've tried the coloured water with a little fizz in it that passes for "beer"......
> 
> View attachment 234733



Budweiser? Miller? Coors?

Btw, the verbal abuse 100+ posts 'luxury'...

And as a minor sidenote, I never feel 'pink' and 'fluffy' maybe 'babyblue', but never 'pink', one is NOT a wee sissy!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Pink AND fluffy?



Somebody call? Hello? HELLO???................................typical...................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, Terry (Airframes) is our resident Wildcat expert, aficionado, what he doesn't know about this beautiful aircraft, is not worth knowing.....just saying...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2013)

......this is not going to go well. Jan, could you put me in your will...quickly!!!

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2013)

You're just out to get my kits and books!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 2, 2013)

Airframes likes Hippocrockofroggs to. 
And welcome to the asylum Gwaredd.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Somebody call? Hello? HELLO???................................typical...................


Pink and fluffy, not grey and frizzy.
(Hearing must be going,...darned kids and their Rock and Roll!)


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Somebody call? Hello? HELLO???................................typical...................



It may have been a once in a lifetime offer to have a supply of the best bacon FOC....
Should be quicker mate


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Pink and fluffy, not grey and frizzy.
> (Hearing must be going,...darned kids and their Rock and Roll!)



and endless motorcycle rides with no ear plugs...

Pardon


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

ummm...................I don't want no pink and fluffy bacon, thank you very much.


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

No ? 
There are some who would jump at the chance.... ask any Swede living in Scotland. 'Free grub?' 'I'll be there....'


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2013)

You've must have been listening to wrong stuff then....


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

Rockabilly in the Gorbals Jan?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2013)

Rockabilly in the Gorbals! That sounds like a very painful, terminal, anti-social disease. And after that comment about the Wil... _that_ thing, Jan better hope the disease terminates quickly!!
Oh, and most of us East of the USA agree that American beer is like making love in a canoe .....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2013)

Trying to figure out something witty to say about a Czech and a Welshman but Kato must have picked my brains.

Welcome aboard anyway.!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Rockabilly in the Gorbals! That sounds like a very painful, terminal, anti-social disease. And after that comment about the Wil... _that_ thing, Jan better hope the disease terminates quickly!!
> Oh, and most of us East of the USA agree that American beer is like making love in a canoe .....


Effin' close to water?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Rockabilly in the Gorbals! That sounds like a very painful, terminal, anti-social disease. And after that comment about the Wil... _that_ thing, Jan better hope the disease terminates quickly!!
> Oh, and most of us East of the USA agree that American beer is like making love in a canoe .....



OMG ROTFFL - Thanks to Paul, I just figured that one!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2013)

You got it !


----------



## mikewint (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't be done


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

Njaco said:


> OMG ROTFFL - Thanks to Paul, I just figured that one!!!!!


Your welcome, grey and frizzy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2013)

That joke is as old as Terry times 4.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Like, why they serve American beer cold?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

yeah, yeah to tell it apart from piss. yeah, yeah.



> Can't be done



I'll see your artwork and raise you one...

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Reminds me of my last holiday, see 'Get Lucky!', for details....


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

American beer? Ummmm....what's the best? 

American cigarettes ? ( I was going going to say fags but, I think the transatlantic translator may fail...) When I smoked I like Marlboro red


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

I quit smoking Marlboro Greens 8 months ago!


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I quit smoking Marlboro Greens 8 months ago!



I sweated blood giving up... I'm not sure that you ever are really cured. Just a choose not to smoke chap.
The UK smoking ban in pubs has helped...

But, I lOVED a few pints of real ale and cigars....

BUGGER


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2013)

When I used to smoke(17years ago) I smoked "Number 7" and when I went to GB in '77 I smoked "Number 6".

Geo


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

Players No6... the two puff wonder 

Players No6 cigarettes

Part of the British scene apparently....


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't realize I was part of the British scene, blimey!!

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok, who's a fag?

One of my best pals used to smoke John Player Special.......aaaaah, those black and gold Lotus F1 cars, what beauties!


----------



## mikewint (Jun 3, 2013)

It'll see your pic and call you 'cause according to Bill C: I's not really sex


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> American beer? Ummmm....what's the best?
> 
> American cigarettes ? ( I was going going to say fags but, I think the transatlantic translator may fail...) When I smoked I like Marlboro red


Sam Adams Boston Lager...

I still smoke...Marlboro Blacks are my vice


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mind you, I do have wee schome on odd occasion, a smoke and a pancake, a flapjack and a cigarette, cigar and a waffle, pipe and a crepe or a bong and a blintz....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2013)

mikewint said:


> It'll see your pic and call you 'cause according to Bill C: I's not really sex



curses, foiled again!


----------

